# Ripe smelly cheeses



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Does anyone else have trouble with upset tummies if they eat ripe brie, camember or other smelly cheeses.
I have notices it a few times and now Hans is reacting to ripe cheeses in the same way. 
Such a shame because he loves these cheeses.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

No, both of us love our cheeses. I prefer Dolcelatte, Roquefort, St Augur, or any blue cheese, whilst Joyce loves her Brie – Camembert – or any of the soft cheeses. The riper the better.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I like all the stuff made with raw milk. Morbier, Brie de Meux / Melon, Epoisses, Comte, Brie de Pays but yes it can certainly make you a bit "Gassy" but ive never been ill from eating them.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I like all the stuff made with raw milk. Morbier, Brie de Meux / Melon, Epoisses, Comte, Brie de Pays but yes it can certainly make you a bit "Gassy" but ive never been ill from eating them.


It makes us feel gassy, but wouldn´t dare let it go without sitting on the loo:frown2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> It makes us feel gassy, but wouldn´t dare let it go without sitting on the loo:frown2:


..perhaps a bit too much information there Jan?










Graham :grin2:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

JanHank said:


> It makes us feel gassy, but wouldn´t dare let it go without sitting on the loo:frown2:


Try lighting a match under it....:grin2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

caulkhead said:


> Try lighting a match under it....:grin2:


I've seen that done at the Rugby Club.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> I've seen that done at the Rugby Club.


I could possible do that today after Leeks (celery and potatoes) in cheese sauce at lunch time :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have loads ready for Christmas 

Far too much really 

I’ll eat some , albert will eat loads 

Visitors will eat some

And then I’ll cook with it 

I hate waste 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have to say my selection of Christmas cheese is rotten. Half a round of mature Stilton, some dodgy British Brie, six month old Comte (hardly mature) and some spicy cheddar. My fav cheese shop is in Northallerton (40 miles round trip) and we never got there. Still, Im way too fat so prolly for the best.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Keep it safe......Cheddar ...and if you have the money ...Lancashire hahahahaha


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Safe but boring. The collection of cheeses in our supermarkets (when I am allowed in) is rubbish.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ve loads 

French Brie, softening nicely, Camembert the same ,

Comte 

Different blue cheeses , Stilton my favourite , but unfortunately not white, I haven’t found it , without lots of fruit additives 

Why I have so many I don’t know 

I won’t eat it, every ones too full to tackle the cheese board 
But it’s christmas

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A friend who is a cheese fanatic brought some 'Munster' to a picnic and cleared the field.!!!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

My favourite must be Epoises, closely followed by Monte D’Ore.

The latter needs to be warmed in the oven (in its wooden tub) until it’s the consistency of custard and then either spooned onto French bread OR have hot new potatoes dipped in it, blissssssss. 

BUT there is no getting away from the fact that SOME can stink like wet nappies when warmed up. Well worth a try IF you like cheese with decent flavour (only place I have found it in the UK is Waitrose) 

I do have one ready for Boxing Day! Along with usual favourite, Stilton, Pont L’Eveque, Camembert, St Agure, and lots of others that I can’t remember at the moment.

Yes I DO like cheese (a lot) and no I DONT suffer any “after effects” 

Andy

For REAL pungency the overall winner simply has to be “Stinking Bishop” nothing else comes close!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yuck Andy. I like cheese but 'normal' stuff. Not the really smelly or mouldy ones.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

your missing a treat Ray and you live in the worlds best cheese larder!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm selective Barry. Tangy Cheddar is my favourite but some of the soft and creamy local French ones are great when I'm not thinking about calories.
When we first came to live in France it was normal to do lunch with a baguette, cheese or pate and a couple glasses of red. Then the scales gave the warning.!!

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice Goat's cheese for me any day


----------

